# Cable Blind Taste Test *sign up thread*



## Edwood

[size=large]*Introduction:*[/size]

 [size=medium]*Test is complete, and the results are being tallied. Thanks for participating, everyone.*[/size]

****WORKING DISTRIBUTION LIST****
*CALIFORNIA*

 Iron_Dreamer
 City= Los Angeles
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= PIMETA to be borrowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Source(s)= Benchmark DAC1
 Headphones(s)= Sony MDR-SA5000, Shure E5c

 Czilla9000
 City: La Canada (a small town between Pasadena and Glendale)
 State: CA
 Headphone Amp - Stax SRM-313
 Source: Philips DVD763SA SACD/CD/DVD Player (may upgrade to something better soon)
 Headphone - Stax Classic Series 2

 ayt999
 City= Berkeley
 State= California
 Headphone Amp(s)= BlockHead
 Source(s)= RME HDSP 9632
 Headphones(s)= balanced HD650

 Chinchy
 can pick up the cables from ayt999. 
 City= Berkeley
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= modded Melos SHA-1.
 Source(s)= modded Sony 333ES.
 Headphones(s)= Grado HP1000, Senn HD650, Grado SR225, Senn HD25-1.

 clarke68
 City= San Mateo
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Gilmore Lite
 Source(s)= Rotel RDP-980, Audio Alchemy DDE v1.1, Sony DVP-NC875
 Headphones(s)= SR-225, HD-580


*WASHINGTON*

 eric343 *to participate later on in the list*
 City = Seattle (ok, Clyde Hill, but nobody knows where that is)
 State= Washington
 Headphone amp= KGSS
 Source = Arcam CD72T
 Headphones = Stax Omega 2, Sennheiser HE90

 radrd
 Seattle
 Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=23763
 City= Seattle
 State= WA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Gilmore V2-SE
 Source(s)= Cyrus CD7Q
 Headphones(s)= Etymotic ER-4P/S


*SOUTH DAKOTA*

 morphsci *to participate later on in the list*
 City= Vermillion
 State= SD
 Headphone Amp(s)= Headroom Coda, SR-71, AA v. 1.0, McCormack MID, RS Stealth
 Source(s)= iRiver HP-140, Sony SCDc333es, Philips 963a
 Headphones(s)= Alessandro MS1, MS2, MS2i, MS-Pro; Grado 225 Woodies, 325i, HP-1; Sennheiser HD-650 (Stock, Moon Audio Silver Dragon and Zu Mobius)


*UTAH*

 comabereni *
 City= Salt Lake City
 State= Utah
 Headphone Amp(s)= RA-1, Pete Millett hybrid
 Source(s)= 1212m, AV710, Yamaha CDC-625
 Headphones(s)= DT440, Koss TiPro, MS-2


*ILLINIOS*

 bhd812
 City=Chicago
 State=IL
 Headphone Amp(s)= Ray Samuels RAPTOR, Ray Samuels hr-2
 Source(s)= Meridian G08
 Headphones(s)= Grado ps1/rs1/rs2/black325/gold325/silver325/oldstylems2/125/80/60/40/senn600withcardas

 strohmie
 City=Urbana (mid-June to early August )or Bethesda
 State=IL or Maryland
 Headphone Amp(s)=Dynahi
 Source(s)=Homebrew
 Headphones(s)=AKG K240S, others eventually


*MICHIGAN*

 jefemeister
 City= Ann Arbor
 State= MI
 Headphone Amp(s)= Headroom Home (original version)
 Source(s)= Pioneer Elite DV-47a, Wadia 12 DAC
 Headphones(s)= Senn 650, Silver Dragon

 Todd R
 City= Edwardsburg (S.W. corner of MI, far from jefemeister's side of the state)
 State= MI
 Headphone Amp(s)=Bottlehead SEX amp
 Source(s)=Cary 303/200 & VPI Scout TT
 Headphones(s)= Sennheiser 650 & Grado RS-1


*INDIANA*

 zachary80
 City= Fort Wayne
 State= Indiana
 Headphone Amp(s)= Pimeta; (planned and hopeful) M3
 Source(s)= Sony DVP-NS755V (SACDmods), CDP-C365; Hercules Game Theater XP
 Headphones(s)= Sony mdr7506, 7509; Sennheiser hd580; Shure E2c


*PENNSYLVANIA*

 Thaddy
 City = Pittsburgh
 State = PA
 Headphone Amp(s) = Pete Millet Hybrid
 Source(s) = Toshiba SD-3950, Rio Karma (with dock)
 Headphones(s) = Sennheiser HD580, Westone UM-2
 Canman
 City=Philadelphia
 State=PA
 Headphone Amp(s)=Singlepower Maestro
 Source(s)=Meridian G08
 Headphones(s)=Sony R10, SA5000, Senn HD650


*MINNESOTA*

 Mr.Radar *to participate later on in the list*
 City= Red Wing
 State= Minnesota
 Headphone Amp(s)= Headsave Classic, CHA47, Harman Kardon 730 receiver (vintage 70's)
 Source(s)= EMU 0404 soundcard, Dual 1237 turntable, Toshiba SD-3960 DVDP, Koss CDP 312CP PCDP; EDIT: Rio Karma DAP [line-out] (I'll probably only use the Toshiba, Rio, and EMU though)
 Headphones(s)= Beyerdynamic DT770, Koss PortaPro


*NORTH CAROLINA*

 Jeff E
 City=Lewisville
 State=NC
 Headphone Amp(s)=meta42, Gilmore V2
 Source(s)=NAD541, Onix XCD-88
 Headphones(s)=HD650, HD595, SR200, K501


*CONNETICUT*


*GEORGIA*

 aznsensazian
 City= Atlanta
 State= Georgia
 Headphone Amp(s)= Perreaux SXH-1
 Source(s)= EMU 0404
 Headphones(s)= AKG K340 and Senn HD580

*FLORIDA*

 tyrion
 City=Davie
 State=FL
 Headphone Amp(s)=Dynahi/Raptor soon
 Source(s)=Berendsen CDP-1
 Headphones(s)=SA5000



 This is an in home, blind "taste" test for cables. 
 Origins of this experiment and discussions can be viewed here.

 The object of this test is to see for yourself if you can *hear* the difference between different analog interconnect cables' conductors. Namely, the wires inside.
 For this test there are three cables. All are nearly identical in appearance and overall "feel" on the outside. On the inside, they are completely different. 







 The three materials are as follows: the "guts" of Canare StarQuad, 24awg Solid Silver, and the "guts" of the crappiest "Rat Shack" cable I could find.






 Each cable is marked with a symbol: Triangle, Circle, and Square.

 Each cable is one meter in length.

 Each cable is also labelled with a directional arrow, so please make sure to hook up the cable to that the arrow points towards your amp. This is to rule out "directionality" of burning in cables. 

 I have been burning in these cables myself to reduce the burn in effect, for those that believe it could make a difference in sound for later participants.


 [size=large]*Eligibility:*[/size]

 1. Member of Head-fi for at least one year to this posting's date.

 2. Feedback thread in good standing at Head-fi. 

 3. Must have a headphone amplifier with an analog unbalanced RCA input and a source with an analog unbalanced RCA output (otherwise these cables won't connect, of course). Sound Cards (for playback only) and Portables are perfectly acceptable.

 4. Test is limited to the USA for now. International ones may happen at a later date if this test goes well. 


 [size=large]*Rules:*[/size]

 1. Each participant will get the cables for *1* week. Otherwise this test will take too long. For example: If you receive cables on a Tuesday, please ship it out the following Tuesday.

 2. Each participant pays for shipping to the next person. Cables must be shipped via *trackable means*. Examples of acceptable methods of shipment: USPS Priority w/ Delivery Confirmation, UPS, FedEx, and DHL.
 The only exceptions are when cables are personally hand delivered to Head-fiers in the same city. But remember rule #1. If you can't meet with the other person within a day or two, then ship it to them. If this is too much of a financial hardship, please do not participate then. But please note that shipping can be as little as $4.30 for USPS Priority w/ Delivery Confirmation.
 Pay it foward. 
 Contact the next person on the list, and arrange shipping to them.

 3. Each participant must PM or email me shipment tracking numbers. Receiving members next down the list, must PM or email me confirmation that they received the cables.

*4. Each participant must PM or email me which cable they think is what after their turn is complete. At the end of the test, and the cables are back in my hands, the secret identity will be posted. I will post anonymous results of the number of votes for each cable (the total number of votes for which symbol corresponds to each cable type). After I post the results, it is up to the individual participants what they want to say.*

 5. Do not attempt to disassemble the cables. I have made them virtually tamper proof, doing so will damage it and void this entire "experiment." Meaning that I won't divulge the results of the test, nor will I reveal the identity of the cables. 

 6. Other than hooking them up and listening to them in your system, do not try to figure out the cables' identities via other means like test equipment including, but not limited to DMM's, TDR's, oscilliscopes, etc. Or by X-Ray, ultrasound, MRI, etc. Or using a sound card, or other sound measurement devices (other than your ears) to measure frequency response. If you really feel the need to use these methods to test cables, then please, don't participate and ruin it for everyone else. You can play test tones if you really want to, but you can only use your ears to listen. 

 7. PM's and emails asking for the identity of the cables (by either participants or others) will be cheerfully ignored.

 8. Do not PM or email other participants about which cables you think are what. Especially to those that have yet to participate. I would like to not have peer pressure or group influence to affect others conclusions.

 9. Do not post about which cables you think are what. That includes impressions, like "this cable seems to be brighter than the other one." It would be best to save all impressions until after the end of this test.

 10. Posting pictures of the cables in your system are perfectly acceptable, but not if it indicates which type of cable you think it is.

 11. I know this is a lot to ask, but for the smokers out there, please refrain from smoking a lot around these cables. I for one have a very negative physical reaction to things that reek of tobacco smoke. Be considerate to the next potential non-smoking Head-fier that may have these cables next

 12. This thread will be locked after the sign up is complete and the cables go out to the first participant.

 13. *Any flames or rants in any resulting discussions after the test is complete will result in the cancellation of any further tests. Be civil and don't ruin other's fun.*


 [size=large]*Fine Print:*[/size]

 The sign up is not entirely on a first come, first served basis, but for the most part, preference will be given to the first to sign up. Each city/region may or may not have a few participants trimmed from the test in order to "balance" out the demographic spread across the country. (i.e. If 50 people sign up first from one or two cities, the number of people from those cities will have to be trimmed down, since this test is not going to take more than a year. The route in which these cables will travel will be in a way that minimizes shipment time. So the cables will start in Los Angeles County in California (where I live) and move on from there.

 I am not responsible for possible damages (however unlikely) that may occur to your system due to using these cables. Great care has been taken in making these cables, but the connectors are technically considered locking connectors. (Neutrik Pro-Fi) But they are of the type that is the least likely to damage RCA jacks. They do not require any twisting, the "locking" feature is automatic. Simply push the connector on straight, and pull straight out to remove. It may be harder to push in on some systems, so if it feels like you are going to break something, please don't push so hard.


 [size=large]*Shameless Plug:*[/size]

 Don't forget, Head-fi needs your support. Even if you've given before, give a little if you can. $5 even. More if you can. Did you get a nice refund from the IRS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every little bit counts. It's easy. Check this link for more information. 
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/announcement.php?f=32

 I've contributed before, and the year is not up, but I'm going to at least give another $5. I can think of so many times I've wasted $5 on something totally useless.

 Remember, donating is *not* required for participation. But if you have the means, please do so. If you have a large amount of money burning a hole in your wallet and you've been wavering on deciding what sweet headphone gear to buy soon, remember the place that got you hooked on it in the first place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

[size=large]*To Sign Up:*[/size]

*Post* here the following info to sign up for this Blind Cable Taste Test:
 (Copy the following and paste it in your post)

 Link to your feedback thread=
 City=
 State=
 Headphone Amp(s)=
 Source(s)=
 Headphones(s)=


----------



## rickcr42

um...Ed man....you DID notice that this is a DBT (Double Blind Test) free forum right ?


----------



## breez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_um...Ed man....you DID notice that this is a DBT (Double Blind Test) free forum right ?_

 

I'm sure it is only that cable discussions wouldn't all be spoiled by endless debates about blind testing. I don't think there's any harm in conducting a blind test for the willing. And techically this is not _double_ blind test


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_8. Do not PM or email other participants about which cables you think are what. Especially to those that have yet to participate. I would like to not have peer pressure or group influence to affect others conclusions.

 9. Do not post about which cables you think are what.

 12. This thread will be locked after the sign up is complete and the cables go out to the first participant._

 

During the test, discussions are discouraged (to keep it as objective as possible), and this thread will be locked after sign up is finished, before the first participant would receive the cables.

 -Ed


----------



## rickcr42

Since it has apparently been cleared by the boss I guess it is OK to proceed ,just a footsoldier guys

 BUT !

 That does not mean the floodgates are open to everyone else wanting to start the DBT thing which can and has many times led to serious wars in audio forums,something that was probably the reason for the "No DBT" in the forum opener.

 there is enough trouble around here without opening THAT can of worms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 proceed gentleman


----------



## Edwood

Could all discussions be moved to this thread?
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...0&page=1&pp=20

 I would like to keep this thread for sign up only. 

 Thanks,
 -Ed


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

I'm in for the international one.

 Biggie.


----------



## radrd

Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=23763
 City= Seattle
 State= WA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Gilmore V2-SE
 Source(s)= Cyrus CD7Q
 Headphones(s)= Etymotic ER-4P/S

 Additional refs: Audiogon, E-Bay radrd

 Edit: I'm in!


----------



## Jeff E

Link to your feedback thread=feedback 
 City=Lewisville
 State=NC
 Headphone Amp(s)=meta42, Gilmore V2
 Source(s)=NAD541, Onix XCD-88
 Headphones(s)=HD650, HD595, SR200, K501


----------



## jefemeister

Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49054
 City= Ann Arbor
 State= MI
 Headphone Amp(s)= Headroom Home (original version)
 Source(s)= Pioneer Elite DV-47a, Wadia 12 DAC
 Headphones(s)= Senn 650, Silver Dragon

 Is auditioning in stereo rigs acceptable too?


----------



## Thaddy

I'm in! And Edwood, you should be happy I'm using my 1500th post for your test
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Link to your feedback thread = *v In my profile v*
 City = *Pittsburgh*
 State = *PA*
 Headphone Amp(s) = *Pete Millet Hybrid*
 Source(s) = *Toshiba SD-3950, Rio Karma (with dock)*
 Headphones(s) = *Sennheiser HD580, Westone UM-2*


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_
 Is auditioning in stereo rigs acceptable too?_

 

Yes, but please use headphone rig too. 

 -Ed


----------



## Mr.Radar

I'd like to try this. It would certainly be an interesting if not once-in-a-lifetime experience.

 Link to your feedback thread=*Head-Fi, Heatware, eBay (the eBay account is my father's which I use to buy records and record accessories).*
 City=*Red Wing*
 State=*Minnesota*
 Headphone Amp(s)=*Headsave Classic, CHA47, Harman Kardon 730 receiver (vintage 70's)*
 Source(s)=*EMU 0404 soundcard, Dual 1237 turntable, Toshiba SD-3960 DVDP, Koss CDP 312CP PCDP; EDIT: Rio Karma DAP [line-out]* (I'll probably only use the Toshiba, Rio, and EMU though)
 Headphones(s)=*Beyerdynamic DT770, Koss PortaPro*


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Link to your feedback thread= in sig
 City= Los Angeles
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= PIMETA to be borrowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Source(s)= Benchmark DAC1
 Headphones(s)= Sony MDR-SA5000, Shure E5c


----------



## ayt999

Link to your feedback thread= link
 City= Berkeley
 State= California
 Headphone Amp(s)= BlockHead
 Source(s)= RME HDSP 9632
 Headphones(s)= balanced HD650


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_Link to your feedback thread= link
 City= Berkeley
 State= California
 Headphone Amp(s)= BlockHead
 Source(s)= RME HDSP 9632
 Headphones(s)= balanced HD650_

 

The cables are single-ended. You'll have to use one of your "lesser" setups


----------



## eric343

City = Seattle (ok, Clyde Hill, but nobody knows where that is)
 State= Washington
 Headphone amp= KGSS
 Source = Arcam CD72T
 Headphones = Stax Omega 2, Sennheiser HE90
 Feedback= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...hlight=eric343 and I'm a forum sponsor


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_The cables are single-ended. You'll have to use one of your "lesser" setups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I didn't think someone would catch my joke so soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't have to resort to a "letter" setup either. could use an Accuphase DP-85 with either a HeadAmp Blue Hawaii / HE90 or SinglePower SDS-XLR / MDR-R10 or Qualia 010. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't have the SDS-XLR yet, but I think those pass as setups that are not "lesser" than the BlockHead / HD650. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the SDS-XLR will be used unbalanced of course.


----------



## Todd R

Sounds like fun, I'm in. 

 Link to your feedback thread=Head-FI feedback and AudiogoN 
 City= Edwardsburg (S.W. corner of MI, far from jefemeister's side of the state)
 State= MI
 Headphone Amp(s)=Bottlehead SEX amp
 Source(s)=Cary 303/200 & VPI Scout TT
 Headphones(s)= Sennheiser 650 & Grado RS-1

 This should be real interesting.


----------



## clarke68

Very cool test, thanks for organizing this!

 Link to your feedback thread= clarke68 
 City= San Mateo
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Gilmore Lite
 Source(s)= Rotel RDP-980, Audio Alchemy DDE v1.1, Sony DVP-NC875
 Headphones(s)= SR-225, HD-580


----------



## zachary80

Feedback 
 City= Fort Wayne
 State= Indiana
 Headphone Amp(s)= Pimeta; M3
 Source(s)= Sony DVP-NS755V (SACDmods), CDP-C365; Hercules Game Theater XP
 Headphones(s)= Sony mdr7506, 7509; Sennheiser hd580; Shure E2c


----------



## Dinglehoser

Quote:


 City = Seattle (ok, Clyde Hill, but nobody knows where that is) 
 

I do. I head down NE 24th St and 84th Ave NE several times per week on my way to Capitol Hill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd totally be up for this if I didn't keep putting off my damned Gilmore Lite purchase. At the moment, I have my SR225s hooked directly up to my Audiophile 192.


----------



## Aman

Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...highlight=Aman
 City= Fairfield
 State= CT
 Headphone Amp(s)= Perreaux SXH-1
 Source(s)= Goldring GR1 Turntable
 Headphones(s)= AKG K271S

 I think this is a fantastic idea!

 EDIT: Whoops, I didn't notice, but I'm not up to a year yet.. almost, but not quite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the time I receive the cables I might be, though


----------



## morphsci

Cool! I'm game.

 Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=3684
 City= Vermillion
 State= SD
 Headphone Amp(s)= Headroom Coda, SR-71, AA v. 1.0, McCormack MID, RS Stealth
 Source(s)= iRiver HP-140, Sony SCDc333es, Philips 963a
 Headphones(s)= Alessandro MS1, MS2, MS2i, MS-Pro; Grado 225 Woodies, 325i, HP-1; Sennheiser HD-650 (Stock, Moon Audio Silver Dragon and Zu Mobius)


----------



## Mr.Radar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dinglehoser* 
_I do. I head down NE 24th St and 84th Ave NE several times per week on my way to Capitol Hill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd totally be up for this if I didn't keep putting off my damned Gilmore Lite purchase. At the moment, I have my SR225s hooked directly up to my Audiophile 192. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Look on the bright side: this gives you an excuse to buy it! I'm going to use this as an excuse to buy a replacement cable/output adapter for my EMU 0404 (so I can have RCA in/outs).[/off-topic]


----------



## Czilla9000

Link to your feedback thread: http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66266
 City: La Canada (a small town between Pasadena and Glendale)
 State: CA
 Headphone Amp - Stax SRM-313
 Source: Philips DVD763SA SACD/CD/DVD Player (may upgrade to something better soon)
 Headphone - Stax Classic Series 2

 If you do a search on me, you will find out that I have been interested in cable science for a really, really, long time.


----------



## bhd812

link http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...ghlight=bhd812


 City=Chicago
 State=IL
 Headphone Amp(s)= Ray Samuels RAPTOR, Ray Samuels hr-2
 Source(s)= Meridian G08
 Headphones(s)= Grado ps1/rs1/rs2/black325/gold325/silver325/oldstylems2/125/80/60/40/senn600withcardas


----------



## comabereni

I'd like to participate. If the 1-year prerequisite is firm, please put me at the bottom of the list so I get them after Aug 02.

 Link to your feedback thread= Head-Fi Feedback, Ebay Feedback 
 City= Salt Lake City
 State= Utah
 Headphone Amp(s)= RA-1, Pete Millett hybrid
 Source(s)= 1212m, AV710, Yamaha CDC-625
 Headphones(s)= DT440, Koss TiPro, MS-2

 -coma


----------



## Thaddy

Any new developments Edwood?


----------



## tyrion

Link to your feedback thread=Feedback 
 City=Davie
 State=FL
 Headphone Amp(s)=Dynahi/Raptor soon
 Source(s)=Berendsen CDP-1
 Headphones(s)=SA5000


----------



## Canman

Link to your feedback thread=Feedback  
 City=Philadelphia
 State=PA
 Headphone Amp(s)=Singlepower Maestro
 Source(s)=Meridian G08
 Headphones(s)=Sony R10, SA5000, Senn HD650


 Way to go Ed, this should be an interesting implementation of the DBT (Edit: I guess this isn't technically a DBT)


----------



## Edwood

Getting the shipping package ready to go out.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

All packed up and in the first tester's hands.

 One week until the next person.

 SoCal Head-fiers, please sign up quickly, want to have it make the rounds here quickly before it goes to another state. Washington, Oregon, or Arizona will probably be next depending on how many sign up in those states. 

 *Edit* Looks like Washington is in the lead for the next state after California.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Updated first post with the working distribution list.

 Also, the one year requirement is not firm. It can be offset with a solid feedback thread.

 -Ed


----------



## ayt999

lol. I like how you listed my setup which cannot use RCA cables at all in your distribution list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one thing though... I may not be around to accept the package and do the test if it doesn't arrive in the next two weeks. after that my summer vacation starts and who knows what's going to happen then. I'll keep you updated on my status and hopefully we can work something out, I wouldn't want to miss out on this.

 but then, from your post, Iron_Dreamer has had the cables for a week now so I should get it with time to spare.


----------



## eric343

Can I get the cables before Radrd? My family is leaving for Greece in early June, and looking at the list it's rather doubtful they'll get here in time otherwise.


----------



## strohmie

I'll add my name to the hat, hopefully they'll be in the Illinois area around mid-June to early August when I'll be in class.

 City=Urbana or Bethesda
 State=IL or Maryland
 Headphone Amp(s)=Dynahi
 Source(s)=Homebrew
 Headphones(s)=AKG K240S, others eventually


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eric343* 
_Can I get the cables before Radrd? My family is leaving for Greece in early June, and looking at the list it's rather doubtful they'll get here in time otherwise._

 

If no objections from Radrd, sure thing.

 -Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

Edwood is there any way of knowing the final results, are you goind to post them.....I mean, maybe a poll or whatever, to know which is the cable that the majority of the headfiers consider as best, second and third, and later on you could state which is which????....


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_*4. Each participant must PM or email me which cable they think is what after their turn is complete. At the end of the test, and the cables are back in my hands, the secret identity will be posted. I will post anonymous results of the number of votes for each cable (the total number of votes for which symbol corresponds to each cable type). After I post the results, it is up to the individual participants what they want to say.*_

 

I updated the rules section to elaborate further on what results will be posted.

 -Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

Great, that is fair enough.....I have my reserves and I hope this test will prove me wrong....OMG my wallet is hurting from now on....


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_Great, that is fair enough.....I have my reserves and I hope this test will prove me wrong....OMG my wallet is hurting from now on...._

 

Why? I'm offering this test for free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only the cost of shipping to the next person is what you'll incur.

 -Ed


----------



## Todd R

Do you have the list of who is getting the cables and in what order yet?
 Todd R


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Why? I'm offering this test for free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only the cost of shipping to the next person is what you'll incur.

 -Ed_

 

Yeah, yours are not expensive to try, but the upgraded cables later, are not free, if you choose to do it....


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_Do you have the list of who is getting the cables and in what order yet?
 Todd R_

 

Check the first post of the thread.


----------



## Chinchy

Hope it's not too late.. FWIW, I can pick up the cables from ayt999. 

 Link to your feedback thread= http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=33064
 City= Berkeley
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= modded Melos SHA-1.
 Source(s)= modded Sony 333ES.
 Headphones(s)= Grado HP1000, Senn HD650, Grado SR225, Senn HD25-1.


----------



## ayt999

how do we know where the package is right now?


----------



## radrd

Eric343 can have them before me. No problem! I'll even save him the shipping and pick them up when he's done.


----------



## Todd R

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Check the first post of the thread._

 

Ok, Thanks. 

 Hey Ed, are we supposed to insure this package of cables? If so, for what amount?
 TR


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chinchy* 
_Hope it's not too late.. FWIW, I can pick up the cables from ayt999. 

 Link to your feedback thread= http://www5.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=33064
 City= Berkeley
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= modded Melos SHA-1.
 Source(s)= modded Sony 333ES.
 Headphones(s)= Grado HP1000, Senn HD650, Grado SR225, Senn HD25-1._

 

Make sure you pick up the cables from Alex before he goes out of town.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_how do we know where the package is right now?_

 

How about I put the Username in *Bold* in the list in the first post?

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Todd R* 
_Ok, Thanks. 

 Hey Ed, are we supposed to insure this package of cables? If so, for what amount?
 TR_

 

I honestly have not kept track of how much these cost me to make. I'd say just the default $100 coverage UPS offers is good enough. How much does USPS charge for $100's worth of insurance?

 -Ed


----------



## aznsensazian

Im very interested. This is a great idea edwood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Link to your feedback thread= http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=101001
 City= Atlanta
 State= Georgia
 Headphone Amp(s)= Perreaux SXH-1
 Source(s)= EMU 0404
 Headphones(s)= AKG K340 and Senn HD580


----------



## clarke68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_How much does USPS charge for $100's worth of insurance?_

 

$2.20.

 I like the *bold* thing on the list. I'm counting the weeks!


----------



## Edwood

Sign up is at 21 people so far.

 Going to cut if off at 24.

 So 3 more people...

 This will put the first test at a bit over 6 months.

 -Ed


----------



## Czilla9000

I have recieved the cables. Now all I need to do is try to discern which cable is which, correct? Doesn't that depend, however, on which cable people expect to sound the best?


 For example, I might expect the Canare to have more rolled off highs, due to the high capacitance of the geometry, compared to the Silver and Rat Shack designs (from what I can assertain). This means that if I heard rolled off highs, I would be inclined to say that that cable was the Canare. To the contrary, somebody else might hear the rolled off highs and assume it is the cheap Rat Shack. 

 Does anyone see my point?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Czilla9000* 
_I have recieved the cables. Now all I need to do is try to discern which cable is which, correct? Doesn't that depend, however, on which cable people expect to sound the best?


 For example, I might expect the Canare to have more rolled off highs, due to the high capacitance of the geometry, compared to the Silver and Rat Shack designs (from what I can assertain). This means that if I heard rolled off highs, I would be inclined to say that that cable was the Canare. To the contrary, somebody else might hear the rolled off highs and assume it is the cheap Rat Shack. 

 Does anyone see my point? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

It's all based on personal opinions. This is not a scientific test by any stretch of the imagination. Take it more as a personal preference test. Which is then revealed in a total count from the masses. You yourself will know the exact answers, and the public will know only what the overall totals are.

 Whether you expect that certain cables sound a certain way, and which cables are actually what is what will be personally revealed for you.

 -Ed


----------



## Todd R

"Last edited by Edwood : 08-04-2005 at 03:34 PM."

 Hey Ed, 
 Is the cable test still going on?
 TR


----------



## Edwood

Yes. 
 Someone is really holding up this test. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Danamr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_[size=large]*To Sign Up:*[/size]

*Post* here the following info to sign up for this Blind Cable Taste Test:
 (Copy the following and paste it in your post)

 Link to your feedback thread=http://www4.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=132558&highlight=danamr
 City=Seattle
 State=WA
 Headphone Amp(s)=MicroZOTL
 Source(s)=Rega Planet 2k
 Headphones(s)=_

 

Senn HD650


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Yes. 
 Someone is really holding up this test. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Ed_

 

Its Me that has been holding it up, been shipped out using fedex (sorry if this was a probelm with this..fedex/kinko's was close).

 Sorry for the delay boys, I admit when I am at fault


----------



## daba

Hi, I don't meet the requirements but I have plenty of feedback (see signature) and I can meet up with aty999 (if s/he allows it) in Berkeley since I live there too.

 Link to your feedback thread= check cig
 City= Berkeley
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Gilmore Lite, Benchmark DAC-1
 Source(s)= E-MU 0404, Benchmark DAC-1
 Headphones(s)= HD650, HF-1, ER4P


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daba* 
_Hi, I don't meet the requirements but I have plenty of feedback (see signature) and I can meet up with aty999 (if s/he allows it) in Berkeley since I live there too.

 Link to your feedback thread= check cig
 City= Berkeley
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Gilmore Lite, Benchmark DAC-1
 Source(s)= E-MU 0404, Benchmark DAC-1
 Headphones(s)= HD650, HF-1, ER4P_

 

aty999 has already gotten the cables and shipped them out. So, if there is time, I may have them stop by you before they go back to me.

 -Ed


----------



## ayt999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_aty999_

 

you too Ed? I need to come up with a better screenname.... lol. two people in a row.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ayt999* 
_you too Ed? I need to come up with a better screenname.... lol. two people in a row._

 

Dude, I can never get that one right.

 I'll just call you Alex999 from now on. Or maybe alx999. That would've been cool.

 -Ed


----------



## ayt999

you are dropping my initials and keeping the random numbers?


----------



## alea35

is there a thread with the results?


----------



## Czilla9000

Its been like 6 months since I tested them. Any word on when the results will be displayed?


----------



## tyrion

I never got the cables to test.


----------



## Edwood

It's still going on. Between delays on my part and others, it really added up.

 I think there will have to be a different system for distribution for the next one.

 Again, my apologies, and thanks for your patience, but this test is still in process.

 -Ed


----------



## PsychoZX

Is it too late to sign up? I just realized that I am now eligible because i've been here for a year.


----------



## Krause

Any estimate on when the results will make it to the forums ?


----------



## Little J040

I'd also like to test this snazzy stuff out. Let me know


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Krause* 
_Any estimate on when the results will make it to the forums ?_

 

Since there is still some ways to go, (Look at the first post to see the current list) whomever is in the first post sign up list, is all that will be able to participate in this round. Because at this rate, we may be lucky if this is finished before the summer, let alone this year.

 -Ed


----------



## Sovkiller

Any results yet???


----------



## Edwood

*to participate later on in the list* people are left.

 Only three more people left. Whew. 
 That should only take another year.


----------



## 909

Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...&highlight=909
 City= Culver City
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Eddie Current EC-2A3 
 Source(s)= Rega Apollo
 Headphones(s)= HD650

 This is like the Pepsi challenge. Anything else Ed? I am too late to play?


----------



## hembergler

Arg... I really want to hear the results.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *909* 
_Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...&highlight=909
 City= Culver City
 State= CA
 Headphone Amp(s)= Eddie Current EC-2A3 
 Source(s)= Rega Apollo
 Headphones(s)= HD650

 This is like the Pepsi challenge. Anything else Ed? I am too late to play?_

 


 Ah, what the hell. What's another week or two? Since you're local, you'll be the last one.


----------



## fierce_freak

I'm highly interested in this.

 Link to your feedback thread= http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=170888
 City= Salamanca
 State= New York
 Headphone Amp(s)= Headamp AE-1, CMoy, Stax SM-252a
 Source(s)= Redwine modded iPod, PC sound setup
 Headphones(s)= Stax SR-003, AKG K81DJ, Shure E2c

 Don't even include me in the test results if you don't want...I'd just love to see if I can hear differences regardless.


----------



## lan

Holy smokes. I was wondering what was going on here. It has been a year or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amazing. I'm interested in hearing the results. But I'm wonder if now that there's been enough burn in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could try.


----------



## hugz

oh lord, make it end!!


----------



## Edwood

Sorry, going to have to cut it off with 909, I let him in last since he lives nearby.

 Well, unless everyone doesn't mind this going on for another year or two.


----------



## 909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Sorry, going to have to cut it off with 909, I let him in last since he lives nearby.

 Well, unless everyone doesn't mind this going on for another year or two._

 

Thanks Ed.


----------



## Czilla9000

Its been 14 months since I tested them....are we any closer?

 On a more positive note, I am really glad to see the community resolve.


----------



## Edwood

Results Posted!

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...=1#post2297097

 -Ed


----------

